# UDF und AFFS - Wie?



## psign (7. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich sitze hier in der Arbeit (bin Lehrling) und muss auf meiner Kiste mit "CentOS 5 Server" ohne grafische Oberfläche UDF und AFFS erkennbar machen.
Hab leider keinen Plan wie ich das anstellen soll.
Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand so schnell wie möglich helfen!? - Sonst bin ich im Arsch =/

Ich warte gespannt auf eure Antworten! Danke schon mal im Voraus!
Und vielen Dank für dieses Forum! ;-P

Mfg, Patrick
-------------------------------------------------
UDF = Universal Disk Format
AFFS = Amiga Fast File System
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Was meinst Du mit sichtbar machen? Ein shell script schreiben, dass Dir anzeigt ob es eine Partition mit einem der Dateisysteme auf dem Server gibt?

Der Dateisystemtyp ist in der Datei /etc/fstab vermerkt, die könntest Du z.B. mit dem Befehl grep durchsuchen. Möglicherweise wird der Dateisystemtyp auch vom Befehl "fdisk -l" mit zurück gegebeb, habe aber gerade kein udf oder affs hier.


----------



## psign (7. März 2008)

Nein .. nicht "sichtbar machen" sonder erkennbar machen..
Also das das Sytem "CentOS 5 Server" z.B. eine Diskette beim Booten (UDF) erkennt.
... also das das System diese Dateisystem erkennen kann und auch was damit anfangen kann ..


Mfg


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Die Dateisysteme sind in den Kernel einkompiliert bzw. werden als Module geladen. Sie erstmal nach, ob Du ein Modul für affs oder udf hast, dass bereits geladen ist. z:B. mit:

lsmod

wenn es nicht geladen ist und du ein Modul für cebtos findest, kannst Du es mit "insmod" laden. Da AFFS nicht sehr verbreitet ist, kann es sein dass Du einen neuen Kernel mit affs support bauen musst.


----------



## psign (7. März 2008)

... Also ist nicht drinnen!
Wie füge ich jz so ein "modul" dem kernel zu? (und woher bekomme ich die udf und affs module?)

danke - dass du so schnell antworten kannst =)
mfg, patrick


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Du kannst erstmal mit yum suchen, ob es diese Kernel Module für CentOS gibt. Wenn nicht, wirst Du vermutlich den Kernel neu kompilieren müssen. Ich kenne mich mit ContOS aber nicht so genau aus, am besten fragst Du da nochmal in einer der ContOS Mailinglisten nach.


----------



## psign (7. März 2008)

mhhhh .. bin hier ja im cent os forum =)
server hängt leider nicht am netz .. deswegen kann ich das mit yum vergessen ..
=/

mfg, patrick


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Yum funktioniert auch von CD / DVD. Das hier ist übrigens das Forum von howtoforge, also für alle Linux Distributionen und nicht speziell für CentOS


----------



## psign (7. März 2008)

okokok =) Danke!
Mal schaun ..
Kenn mich ja noch nicht so gut damit aus! Wie kann ich jz nach dem Programm suchen wenn ich nichtmal weiß wie es heißt ?

xD

Mfg


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Versuch es doch mal mit:

yum search udf

bzw:

yum search afs


----------



## o.meyer (7. März 2008)

Hi psign,

es gibt Kernelmodule für UDF und AFFS (udf.ko & affs.ko). Schau am besten erst einmal, ob diese Module nicht schon geladen sind.


```
lsmod | egrep "udf|affs"
```
und/oder


```
cat /proc/filesystems | egrep "udf|affs"
```
Wenn sie nicht geladen sind, schau nach, ob der aktuell installierte Kernel diese Module bereitstellt.


```
modprobe -l | egrep "udf|affs"
```
Falls diese Module verfügbar sind, kannst Du sir via


```
modprobe -a udf affs
```
laden.

Grüße,

Olli


----------



## psign (10. März 2008)

.. und woher weiß ich auf welcher CD dieses udf oder affs ist?
das sind 6 CDs für CentOs 5 (.1) Server

bzw. wenn sie nicht bereitgestellt werden, woher bekomme ich sie dann?
mfg, patrick


----------



## psign (10. März 2008)

Zitat von psign:


> .. und woher weiß ich auf welcher CD dieses udf oder affs ist?
> das sind 6 CDs für CentOs 5 (.1) Server
> 
> bzw. wenn sie nicht bereitgestellt werden, woher bekomme ich sie dann?
> mfg, patrick


UDF hab ich schon nachgeladen =) Dankeschön!
Jedoch wie schauts hier aus mit AFFS?
Dieses Modul ist leider nicht zu finden! - Kann man dieses aus dem Internet laden?..
Und wenn ich geh auf *make menuconfig* (im Kernel-"Ordner") dann kann ich bei "Filesystem" sogar AFFS auswählnen - Er is aber nicht geladen und kann auch nicht nachgeladen werden, weil er nicht vorhanden ist (soviel ich sehe) ..
Mfg, Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## o.meyer (11. März 2008)

Hi,

Du kannst nur die Module verwenden, die der Kernel bereit stellt, oder die Du aus einem Repository nachträglich installierst. Ich habe hier momentan keine CentOS VM rumfliegen, werde aber an Dich denken, wenn ich das nächste Mal eine aufsetze.

Olli


----------



## psign (12. März 2008)

... Also woher bekomm ich jz das Modul "AFFS" her?

Find nichts im Internet!

lg


----------

